

Ask HN: Sydney startups - gondo

Does anyone know about startup hiring in Sydney?
Or where would be the best place to look at?
thanks
======
beamso
Atlassian are hiring
(<http://atlassian.com/company/careers/jobs/?tab=sydney>).

You could also try looking at some of the smaller job boards that aren't Seek
(e.g.
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=&locati...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=&location=sydney)
or <http://whirlpool.net.au/jobs/?state=NSW>).

Maybe use this list of incubators and accelerators
([http://blog.thefetch.com/startup-incubators-and-
accelerators...](http://blog.thefetch.com/startup-incubators-and-accelerators-
in-australia/)) and google out from there?

I'm in Melbourne so unfortunately I can't help you past there.

------
epc
10gen are hiring for "Technical Services Engineer":
[http://www.10gen.com/careers/positions/technical-services-
en...](http://www.10gen.com/careers/positions/technical-services-engineer)
Offices are in Surry Hills.

Disclosure: 10gen employee.

------
morjanoff
Depends what kind of skills you have, that would make the question more
relevant.

Theloop.com.au have creative jobs Cofounderspeeddating.com and search by
location Contact any of the work spaces such as fishburners or blue chilli,
also pollenizer, they will all be able to point you in potential directions.
Again, depends on your skillset.

------
aymeric
<http://onesaas.com> is looking for a .net developer

------
schappim
Ninjablocks.com are Australian and always up for a chat. .

Cheers

Marcus

